# Hi Looking for a nice campsite for the kids this weekend!!



## philelektra (Feb 9, 2008)

*a nice site for the kids*

Hi All, I'm looking for a nice site for the little one's this weekend by the sea if poss not to far from manchester!!!
thank you

Phil & Anne


----------



## philelektra (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi I'm looking for a nice campsite for the little ones this weekend not to far from Manchester by the sea if poss
Thank you Phil & Anne


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Hi Looking for a nice campsite for the kide this weekend*



philelektra said:


> Hi I'm looking for a nice campsite for the little ones this weekend not to far from Manchester by the sea if poss
> Thank you Phil & Anne


Are you a member of any club?s


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Where's Manchester by the Sea then :lol: 



I'll get me coat............


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Alfa_Scud said:


> Where's Manchester by the Sea then :lol:
> 
> I'll get me coat............


 :lol:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Hi Looking for a nice campsite for the kids this weekend*



philelektra said:


> Hi I'm looking for a nice campsite for the little ones this weekend not to far from Manchester by the sea if poss
> Thank you Phil & Anne


So where are you going while the kids are camping?

You don't seem to be getting many serious replies so far!


----------



## silverlocks (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Phil
we are going to Carsington Water not the sea but close to ashbourne and lots for the kids to do< click >

VBZ 9704 if you want to introduce yourself

Bob & Sandy


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi 
We stayed at Martin Mere (haven) nr Blackpool last year great site great for kids and adults, the site is on a wild life mere. Bus from site into Blackpool loads going on there. I think Manchester is about 1 hour or so drive away?? Good Luck
Chris


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi if Blackpool is your fancy this is a nice site about 400 yds from south pier and plesure beech
terry
Hampton Road Caravan Park 
Hampton Road
Off Lytham Road
Blackpool
Lancashire
FY4 1JB 
Tel: 01253 341020
Pitches: 27 All Hard Standing 16 amp hook up
Units: Caravan Pitches Motor Home Pitches
Open: Open All Year


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi
Yep Ill 2nd that Hampton Road Caravan Park is in the heart of it all great base not much on site for children, we have never managed to get booked in though always busy. My wifes family live in Blackpool and use the club which is on site good atmosphere etc.
Chris


----------



## philelektra (Feb 9, 2008)

*hi Terry*



maddie said:


> Hi if Blackpool is your fancy this is a nice site about 400 yds from south pier and plesure beech
> terry
> Hampton Road Caravan Park
> Hampton Road
> ...


thank you for your help


----------

